# Google- Clinical Trials Update: March 8, 2011 - U.S. News & World Report



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Clinical Trials Update: March 8, 2011**U.S. News & World Report*This study will evaluate an oral medication to treat *irritable bowel syndrome* accompanied by diarrhea. Participants must be aged 18 to 65, have a history of *IBS* with diarrhea, and -- if applicable -- be willing to use an acceptable method of *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

